# Please help



## AleZ16 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey i have a 96 hb stick shift 4cyl, the truck was sitting for 3 years before i got it, i have replaced the fuel pump spark plugs and wires oh and fuel filter 3 times since febuary. anyways my truck will jerk and not even pick up speed. its really bad and its my first car so i have no idea were to look please help me


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You shouldn't need to replace the fuel filter 3 times in a month. If the fuel is contaminated, the tank should be cleaned out. Make sure you do NOT use Bosch platinum spark plugs on this, or any, Nissan engine. Best plug to use is the correct type NGK plug, which was original equipment from the factory. Check the ECM for stored trouble codes. Easiest way is with an OBDII code reader or scantool. Most auto parts stores can check for codes and will do so for no charge. The other way would be to use the diagnostic mode screw on the ECM, which is under the passenger seat, to get the manufacturer's trouble code, if any. Procedure can be found at Troublcodes.net Trouble Codes OBD & OBD2 Trouble Codes and Technical info & Tool Store. By BAT Auto Technical

Check for proper fuel pressure using a test gauge would be in order. Perform a compression test of the engine. Also, checking for a restrictive exhaust/catalytic converter would be a good idea, using an exhaust backpressure tester. Check for vacuum leaks using a can of carb cleaner. Idle the engine and spray along the intake gasket and throttle body base. If the revs up when you spray at a certain area, it's an indicator that there is a vacuum leak there. If the engine runs rough at idle, sticking open EGR valves were an issue on later KA24E HB's. A countermeasure EGR valve was developed to fix this and addressed in a TSB. Did you check the distributor cap and rotor? Water contamination and corrosion is an issue on some KA24E HB's and Frontiers. Countermeasure distributors and caps were developed to address this issue which had improved venting, also addressed in a TSB. Newer style caps will work on older distributors, FYI. Check the throttle position sensor operation, if you still have problems.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, Ale! Welcome to the Board! Congratulations on your first born being a Nissan Hardbody! You won't regret it...once you get these bugs worked out.

Did the truck ever work right since you've had it or did it start actin' crazy at some point after you got it.

I know this sounds simple, but when you replaced the plug wires, did you get them in the right order and make sure that they're fully engaged at both ends of each wire (push firmly)? Sorry...but I had to ask.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I would check the wires also make sure you have the order right and may even check the timing make sure it is right.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

did you chek the gap on those spark plug before putting them in ??


----------



## AleZ16 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes i have done all that, turns out my fuel tank is falling apart, someone put salt water in my tank  dose anyone know were i can buy one, i cant find them anywere


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*TRY HERE.*



AleZ16 said:


> Yes i have done all that, turns out my fuel tank is falling apart, someone put salt water in my tank  dose anyone know were i can buy one, i cant find them anywere


Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## AleZ16 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks man


----------

